# Ordering groceries



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Tried ordering groceries online this morning from WM for ‘Pickup’. Surprised the the message I got said “available Friday”. I know I need to adapt to a new way of life and nothing in my order is urgent but 2 days.....plus I don’t like the time slots. 

I’ll have to give this more thought.

Ok. Delivery is quicker but how do you tip? Like a restaurant based on your check and not like a hotel per bag?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If your experience it like my wife's they will not give you 20% of what you paid for and you will have to make a second trip after an hour on the phone. WM screwed this concept up really badly.


I have never had a grocery delivery. If tips are allowed I should think nowhere near as generous as a food service tip because these folks should be making the regular store wage and not $2 per hour.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife uses some app, and places orders using three different stores. Some are ten days out, some are three, some are when ever they get to you and send you a text updating your stauts.
The apps have an option to tip. Depending on the order, usually we give the person $10. i.e. on a $200 order


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife uses a local grocery store chain but I never asked about the details. I will.

I agree they are making full wages so tipping should be minimal if at all. A couple of bucks should be fine. Remember, the one you are tipping may not be the one who selected your groceries and doubt they have a sharing policy.

Bud


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Honestly I would rather take the chance and go to the store myself. No telling how many people are handling your order and what safe guards they are taking.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, that ordeal was enough to drive me to drink!

Delivery also 2 days out. I kept having to resign in. I decided on $5 tip for my $40 order since I’m only 2 miles away. Not good enough for WM. They tacked on $7.95 delivery. 

I’m frustrated and going to the store myself.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

We tried Instacart once. Didn’t like it. Was considering using Jewel Osco’s own Home Delivery program but realized they all have the same weakness. 

What I hate about these delivery programs is that you don’t get everything or exactly what you ordered. What you get will depend on whatever the shopper finds on the day/time she goes shopping. So, you could end up getting just half or even less of what’s on your list. You still pay the same amount for delivery + service fee + tip. 

There’s an option to choose a setting for each of your item - no replacement, with replacement, etc. If u opt for replacements, the shopper will call you to ask if x is ok as a substitute. 

My husband’s coworker used Instacart and one item on the list was lime. The shopper bought lettuce instead. HA HA HA. I said, “well, they both begin with the letter L.”

I much prefer online shopping where the online store shows real time inventory.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We do Walmart pickup not delivery. The local store is usually booked for all available spots several days out. Checking frequently usually lets us find a spot because they open up haphazardly. No tip, a full pay employee brings it out and the ones we talk to say it is a preferred assignment. It is not like a server who has a lower wage due to tips. I compare the pickup person to a cashier, I don’t tip them either.One worker said she gets a pickup time, then at work she gets to pick out her stuff on company time, and after work she has another employee bring it to her car. I might tip for home delivery but I don’t tip UPS or Fedex, so not sure.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

We’ve been doing the online pickup at WM for over a year now. 
Have been trying to keep it up through this mess even though they keep screwing with the setup. 
We don’t have that many issues with it. And it saves a ton of time.
I don’t tip for pickup.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't want other people picking out my stuff. I don't take the damaged boxes/cans etc because they just don't sit right in their respective spots, I want soft bread, and I want under ripe fruits/veggies. Yet, both times I tried the pickup thing from our stores like half the stuff was the ones that no other customer would have put in their cart, like they used the online order and pickup thing to get rid of junk they'd have to discount to sell in-store - that or they threw them on the ground before putting them in the bag for me. Either way I won't ever make that mistake again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I am really surprised.
Daughter went to the big Walmart and offered to do my shopping for me and tells me they’re still out of so many ordinary things I wanted. Like English cucumbers, fresh zucchini, package of noodles, French onion dip. I thought by now they’d be well stocked up and back to normal.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My last trip a couple of days ago was the worst I've seen my store. I can go into Bangor for 4 more stores so that is where my next trip will be. Haven't tried WM, never liked my store.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess people are still stocking up so they can quarantine.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

The crazies are still out buying boatloads of supplies. 
But the irony, they keep coming out of quarantine to go to a high traffic grocery store so they can buy groceries to quarantine.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hahaha, true.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We don’t get produce or anything else at pickup that we would want to select ourselves. Box of cereal, jug of milk, sure.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

roughneck said:


> The crazies are still out buying boatloads of supplies.
> But the irony, they keep coming out of quarantine to go to a high traffic grocery store so they can buy groceries to quarantine.



Sorry, to keep quoting you Off-Topic - 

Were you on an oil-rig as a roughneck? My dad used to say "lets go watch the crazies on the beach" on the Fourth of July @ night. His company built oil rigs in the ocean. Is it a term there? I never noticed anyone else saying it. :smile:


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Sorry, to keep quoting you Off-Topic -
> 
> Were you on an oil-rig as a roughneck? My dad used to say "lets go watch the crazies on the beach" on the Fourth of July @ night. His company built oil rigs in the ocean. Is it a term there? I never noticed anyone else saying it. :smile:


No, never worked on a rig. 
I’ve always been HVAC affiliated, for going on 20 years now. 
The name was from something my father used to say when I was an apprentice.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

To be fair, they just sent out a bunch of stimulus checks, I'm not surprised the stores are picked over atm.

Working as intended.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Smart. I didn’t make that connection.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

There are some hoarders but there are also a lot more people attempting to cook at home so the demand is higher and the supply is normal or less than normal, distribution is also a problem.


It is hard, almost impossible, to divert the food service supplies to the retail supply chain as the packaging and process is very dissimilar.


There are commercial toilet tissue factories with no where to sell their goods.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> There are commercial toilet tissue factories with no where to sell their goods.



I was going to buy an 8-roll pack of commercial TP (1000’ per roll) on Amazon but my usual TP finally showed up as available. 

I buy an 80-roll pack 2x a year so i don’t have to carry bulky TP from stores. This is the Georgia Pacific rolls often used in hotels.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Commercial paper seems skinny and rough to me. One step better than newspaper and nowhere near as wide.


----------

